# Chacoans or White heads in Canada?



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

i was going through a pet store latley and found a baby tegu in a 20 gallon tank, it was around 20 inchs long and was basking or whatever, looks like he was done with his hibernating too
anyways, i asked what kind it was wanting to know the knowledge of the store employee, and he told me that he was a chacoan, i know that Bobby doesn't ship to Canada, and there wouldn't have been a way that a simple store could have gotten a hold of a such animal in Canada, but this little baby did have quite a bit of white in him


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 19, 2007)

People use different criteria to call something a "Chacoan". There are a lot of arguements to describe the differences. Unless it is cream colored, and looks very close to Bobby's stock I wouldn't touch it. It's probably a high contrast white head with a high price tag. Bobby dropped the name "Chacoan" for extreme whites because of all of these arguements and I disagree with that move. I believe that only Bobby's stock looks to be true what I would call a Chacoan.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

Chacoan refers to the locale the animal is from. It is possible to have a B&W or Red from the Chaco region thus making them a Chacoan. I'd ask the pet store to give you more detail on where it came from and what the parents size was like if you think it may be an Extreme. Bobby is the best source for help on this!


----------



## chelvis (Dec 19, 2007)

Varnyard also says that the giant white heads have a black v under their necks that aren't seen on most B&Ws.


----------



## olympus (Dec 19, 2007)

It's a fugayzee


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

how much did they want for it ? and what pet store was it ? Both of these answers could also be useful in determining if it is a legitimate (or likely) claim


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 20, 2007)

i really didn't pay attention to what the pet store was called, but it was some store in a mall in Abbostford, the price was around $400
and does anyone know why columbians are so much common than argentines in Canada?


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

I am guessing it is easier to import them into canada from columbia than the farmed argentinians. They are also a lot cheaper. Columbians are about 15-20 bucks wholesale, argentinians are usually about 125ish


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

also, 300 - 400 dollars is usually the typical retail price in pet stores for argentinians so I would be surprised if it was a chacoan unless they decided to price them the same as regular tegus.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 20, 2007)

well...for a store that sells their savannah monitors for $150, it's not hard to tell that this is a store that doesn't know how price their animals


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

I doubt they have the extremes, however they might have white heads. 

As for the prices of the animals, pet stores tend to way over charge on them.


----------

